# Boss that dont have a clue



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry about the spelling I hate this iPhone


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like anyone elected to the White House too.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been privy to a lot of clueless humanity, h*ck some are outright proud of their ignorance

if in fact i find this to be true, i'll find ways to take advantage of them

ignorance may be bliss, but it can be $$$$ bliss.....

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Industrialsparky said:


> Sorry about the spelling I hate this iPhone


If you click on this link.http://www.electriciantalk.com/ and open it in safari you can post from the regular forum and you will be able to turn the phone sideways so you will have more room to type.


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Harry I'll try it and ya when he talks I just shake my and and laugh to my self it's more annoying workin for a idiot just give me my work and I'll go do it lol


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Industrialsparky said:


> Thanks Harry I'll try it and ya when he talks I just shake my and and laugh to my self it's more annoying workin for a idiot just give me my work and I'll go do it lol


You can learn something from anyone, even an idiot. If nothing else, that he's an idiot


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Hahah I know I try to laugh it off and other days it gets me irate lol he's a iron worker and thinks he's a electrican


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

backstay said:


> You can learn something from anyone, even an idiot. If nothing else, that he's an idiot


Words from the wise !!!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

If the guy is such a moron.. how did he get hired in the first place.. :blink:


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

I ask my self that same question idk seems to go that way around here lol


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Not trying to be aggravating, but if he's so ignorant, how did he get to be your boss?

It's very common for someone to come to a new position and be "lost". It takes a while, and if you are the "boss", you really don't have anyone to cover you so you pretty much land on your face a while until you get the hang of it.

Maybe, if you help your lost boss get found it will turn into good things for you down the road. Maybe. Can't hurt.


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

True it's just aggravating when he knows nothing of the electrical field yet he try's to tell you how to do your job like I said they put iron workers and electricans together in the same building and made him te boss over everyone it's just aggravating lol


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

A clueless boss?
Let's see now.. We have 2 in our building. One is a former insulator who can't figure anything out. He runs the emergency services crew. 
He is dumber then a rock, causes strife and hate between workers and should never have gotten past the gate. 
The other is an AC mech who is about 6 years out of HS and only been here for 3. But at least he isn't corrupt yet.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Industrialsparky said:


> None ever have to work for a boss that do t h e a clue ? I work In a steel mill and they just hired a new boss for our shop and I'll tell ya he's LOST!


My two cents...

Every time that I have had a boss or supervisor in the past that was absolutely worthless, I just kept giving them rope. Sooner or later, they would eventually hang themselves. 

You have 2 choices here; get all wound up and ticked off, which in turn, makes you suffer even more, or you can accept it for what it is and do the best job that you can possibly do and just hope that upper management sees you boss' sutpidity. 

If your boss doew something that can be deemed as favoritism or discriminatory, then you have a case with your HR department. If you don't, suck it up and do your job.


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Very true !!! I think I'll sit back and let it play out


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

But I think we all at one point or another had to deal with a dumb a$& or two lol


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

You know you are at the apex of your career when you are incompetent at the job.

Think about it.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Those that can, do.
Those that can't, supervise.
Those that can't supervise, manage.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Dosen't have a clue about your job or his job? Big difference.


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Zog said:


> Dosen't have a clue about your job or his job? Big difference.


He has no clue about my job like I sad he is a iron worker that they put in charge of the iron workers they put us all in the same building and he supervises us all and try's to butt in and tell us all how to do our job for example 2 weeks ago I had to trip a 2400 v switchgear had all my arc flash gear on and he strolls right there next to me with non on and says " I wanna watch you do this " lol I told him he wasn't even supposed I be inside the fence without arc flash gear on but ya know what be my guest its aggervating to have a moron like that one day he will get hurt of get someone eles hurt but that someone sure as hell won't be me lol


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Industrialsparky said:


> He has no clue about my job like I sad he is a iron worker that they put in charge of the iron workers they put us all in the same building and he supervises us all and try's to butt in and tell us all how to do our job for example 2 weeks ago I had to trip a 2400 v switchgear had all my arc flash gear on and he strolls right there next to me with non on and says " I wanna watch you do this " lol I told him he wasn't even supposed I be inside the fence without arc flash gear on but ya know what be my guest its aggervating to have a moron like that one day he will get hurt of get someone eles hurt but that someone sure as hell won't be me lol


OK, he is a moron.


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Zog said:


> OK, he is a moron.


Hahah THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

My boss has no clue about many aspects of my job also, but that doesn't make him a moron, other things he does make that a known fact.:laughing:


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

I know what you mean


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

My union stewy is a moron.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Industrialsparky said:


> He has no clue about my job like I sad he is a iron worker that they put in charge of the iron workers they put us all in the same building and he supervises us all and try's to butt in and tell us all how to do our job for example 2 weeks ago I had to trip a 2400 v switchgear had all my arc flash gear on and he strolls right there next to me with non on and says " I wanna watch you do this " lol I told him he wasn't even supposed I be inside the fence without arc flash gear on but ya know what be my guest its aggervating to have a moron like that one day he will get hurt of get someone eles hurt but that someone sure as hell won't be me lol


Around 2400v with no PPE? F*** THAT! That guy is a walking darwin award winner for sure.


----------

